#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  An AI to predict our personality by tracking our eyes

## Helena

Eyes are the key to a person's soul.It can reveal whether a person is curious,conscious,sociable or lying.Considering this feature researchers of the University of South Australia in partnership with the University of Stuttgart, Flinders University and the Max Planck Institute for Informatics in Germany,has developed a research which provides opportunities to develop an AI which connects the personality and the eye movements in order to make them more natural and to become better at interpreting human social signals.This can help in making computers and devices that can detect a person's mood by only analyzing his/her eyes.


*What do you think about this new research approach?Will it be helpful for us?*

----------


## Bhavya

> Eyes are the key to a person's soul.It can reveal whether a person is curious,conscious,sociable or lying.Considering this feature researchers of the University of South Australia in partnership with the University of Stuttgart, Flinders University and the Max Planck Institute for Informatics in Germany,has developed a research which provides opportunities to develop an AI which connects the personality and the eye movements in order to make them more natural and to become better at interpreting human social signals.This can help in making computers and devices that can detect a person's mood by only analyzing his/her eyes.
> 
> 
> *What do you think about this new research approach?Will it be helpful for us?*


This sounds great, Hope it will have positive impact in our human life.But i don't think it's possible to detect human emotions through a machine.

----------


## Helena

> This sounds great, Hope it will have positive impact in our human life.But i don't think it's possible to detect human emotions through a machine.


We cannot judge the technology,anything might happen.There may be robots to make you calm and advising you knowing your emotions in future. :Wink:

----------


## Moana

> Eyes are the key to a person's soul.It can reveal whether a person is curious,conscious,sociable or lying.Considering this feature researchers of the University of South Australia in partnership with the University of Stuttgart, Flinders University and the Max Planck Institute for Informatics in Germany,has developed a research which provides opportunities to develop an AI which connects the personality and the eye movements in order to make them more natural and to become better at interpreting human social signals.This can help in making computers and devices that can detect a person's mood by only analyzing his/her eyes.
> 
> 
> *What do you think about this new research approach?Will it be helpful for us?*


with the algorithm software reliably recognizing four of the personality traits: neuroticism, extroversion, agreeableness, and conscientiousness. If Algorithm could do this then yes AI's can definitely predict our personality through scanning our eyes

----------


## Helena

> with the algorithm software reliably recognizing four of the personality traits: neuroticism, extroversion, agreeableness, and conscientiousness. If Algorithm could do this then yes AI's can definitely predict our personality through scanning our eyes


But don't you think this would become a threat to us in the future?

----------

